# Any traditional Bow makers here?



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Aug 28, 2015)

Im wanting to make a longbow possibly out of ash or red oak. I have done some general research but am wondering if any of you out there have some good articles or books that would point me in the right direction. Also if you have any pictures of finished work that would be inspirational as well.


Thanks

- Jon


----------



## Tclem (Aug 28, 2015)

A guy from a church up the road makes them out of Osage and cherry But that's as much as I can help. Lol


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 29, 2015)

Mound Builder Books, Branson, MO. http://www.flintknappingpublications.com/zencart/ The Art of Making Primitive Bows and Arrows by D.C. Waldorf. Dave Waldorf is an old friend of mine and knows his stuff about bow making. I used his book to make an Osage bow 15 yrs. ago. My first and only one came out under powered but it looks good. Many woods work okay for bows but Osage is by far the best. Locust is a close second. Gary

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Horatio (Aug 29, 2015)

Someday....I shoot a recurve and I've always wanted to try to make one. ....I just might. There was a site I lurked around called Primitive Archer that was for bow making. Decent site I suppose.


----------

